# something interesting



## Unregistered (Apr 6, 2005)

i am sixteen years old and have been smoking pretty regulary (with a few breaks) since last september, doing it by myself, with others, pretty much a bowl a night for a few weeks, then a few days off, then back too it. one day, all of a sudden my head felt almost like i was high, like my mind was floating, and then all of a sudden i couldnt really think. i can't describe it. it was almost like everything was not real, except it was. it was like i was in an alternate universe, where everything that i thought would happen didn't. like my friend would start saying something, and i would think he was gonna say something, but he said something totally different. and i just couldnt grasp reality. it stopped after a half hour and after being scared shitless i thought it would never happen again. well it has happened many times. it sometimes comes randomly, and sometimes comes when i ponder on something too long. its not like its every hour, but this past week its been a few times a day. i think i've found a better diagnosis. i believe it is related to smoking as i smoked some INCREDIBLE weed this past weekend, and now im on a one week break and this weird thing is showing up a lot. i thought it was linked to smoking along time ago but now im sure of it. i think its that my brain is not able to make connections very quickly, and i forget what im thinking about. sometimes i'll forget what a word in my own language means (which might be due to the fact that i study spanish a lot, where my brain is making room for the second language, and is getting used to harboring two languages) and i'll know what someone means when they say something, but then i won't. it's really weird, and im not myself when this happens. i get quiet, and think way too hard, because i cannot stop myself from thinking. the obvious answer to that would be to smoke, but i think that would only make it worse. im just wondering if anyone has experienced a similar reaction to smoking or if anyone knows a way to stop this. (a side note, a few of my friends sometimes feel like their high randomly after stopping smoking, but it last only 15 minutes to a half hour, like mine, but they dont say anything similiar to my experiences and they don't feel it nearly as often as i do. maybe its because my developing brain is getting messed up from the smoke, which wouldnt make sense as my friends are my age also. if someone can help, please speak up.) thanks


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow. It sounds to me like your brain cells are short-circuiting. I think maybe you need to quit altogether while you still have some brain cells left. At the rate you`re going, you will be duh-brained altogether, by the time you`re 20.


----------



## JennysMan (May 6, 2005)

If you were older I would start to worry about this. But as you're only 16 I wouldn't freak out too much about it. Sounds like you just got some REALLY good shit man. Plus your head is supposed to be messed up at that age. When I was 16 I couldn't concentrate on a damn thing! And what would happen often, is I would forget the name of someone who I'd known for years! Anyone ever got that? My mind goes blank all the time and it has done since before I began smoking. And as for forgetting the meaning of words, I get that a lot too. What happens is I repeat a word over and over again until it just sounds ridiculous and I can't even remember what it means in the first place. I know it sounds like the kind of thing you do when stoned, but I was doing this when I wasn't too!

The best advice I could give you is to just go with it next time it happens. Don't see it as a bad thing. Learn to enjoy it if you can. But if it's seriously affecting your school studies and stuff you might want to consider cutting back. Just a little.


----------



## Unregistered (May 11, 2005)

dont worry about it too much me and my friends call it a free be .  like your at a family reunion and u cant smoke but feel stoned.  sweet lets go talk to grand ma!


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah uh, short term memory is one of the biggest things affected by pot. its pretty normal. Don't worry too much, since you just started your still building tolerance, and its likely your symptoms will disappear eventally. If not, good news. The effects of marijuana on your body return to normal if you quit. So if it really gets to be too much, you might have to quit, but it doesn't seem like anything you should worry about.


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 25, 2005)

(I know this is old, but I'll throw in my two cents anyways...)

In case you're worried.... Pot doesn't kill brain cells, and anyone who tells you otherwise is just listening to baseless propaganda.

It affects short-term memory by causing what you might call a "haze" in certain centers of the brain - I believe the hypothalamus is one of the major centers affected - and it has other effects as a result of these centers being affected.  But none of the cannabinoids have any level of toxicity in the body.  You'd have to smoke about 40,000 joints in a day to start killing brain cells.

There is some evidence that if you smoke at any time before you're done your primary development stages (pretty much before you're 17) you risk a small chance of permanently inhibiting certain developmental stages.  It doesn't cause any severe damage - no risk or retardation - but your brain will function differently from that point on, and they've found that these brains tend to be smaller.

However, as I said, this only happens in a few cases - its been proven time and time again that this is NOT a universal effect.  And if it does happen to you, it doesn't matter how much you smoke or don't smoke after that.  They're not even 100% sure its linked to pot, but the evidence *does* point in that direction.

In your case... I sort of know what you're talking about.  I have been in that odd headspace a few times.  I don't think its specifically related to pot, though you're more likely to notice it after having experienced the THC high.  I personally enjoy those odd moments, its sorta like functioning on a different level (don't know whether its higher or lower yet ).


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 25, 2005)

To be honest it I dont think this normal. Is it possible that the weed had been laced?? Weed doesnt give you flashbacks. LSD, mescaline can.  Did the weed smell or taste strange. Not normal, but you could not put your finger on it, why? What was the buzz like?  

My second theory; Are you taking any other meds?  I made the mistake of smoking some weed after I took a muscle relaxer and darn near killed my self.  I was out on the couch with a cold wash rag on my head for 2 hours and could not move.  

Yes real potent weed can make you just stare into space . . . And yes short term memory loss is common. 

At your age I dont really think this would be happening, but how is life going. Stress can cause you to have panic attacks that can make you feel high not to mention paranoid. None of this has to do with the weed. I know because I have them. They come on me for no given reason sometimes. 

If I were you I would abstain from smoking for a couple of weeks and get your system flushed out.  See what happens during that time. You can try to determine what is causing it by the process of elimination. 

My first theory is what I automatically thought of off the bat when I read your story. The weed sounds like it has been laced with something. I have been smoking since 1976 and I have done and seen many drugs in the 1970s and what you are describing to me laced pot. Others might not agree, but when you tell me your friends are having similar episodes I lean towards that.

I hope this helps.

And all I can say is be careful. Laced pot is nothing to full with.


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 26, 2005)

I didn't see where he said his friends are having similar episodes...thats why I ruled out laced pot.  Hmmm.  I could also be misinterpreting the severity of what he's saying.  I get spaced out moments all the time, but if he's experiencing flashbacks thats definitely not normal.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 26, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> And all I can say is be careful. Laced pot is nothing to full with.


 
a good reason to grow your own


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is what he said. 

_*"(a side note, a few of my friends sometimes feel like their high randomly after stopping smoking, but it last only 15 minutes to a half hour, like mine, but they dont say anything similiar to my experiences and they don't feel it nearly as often as i do."*_


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah.  Hmmmm.... *deep thought*


----------



## jeezy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have felt the EXACT same way...it so indescribable. Like every 3 seconds i would snap out of a day dream only i wasnt day dreaming i was in real life lookin at real things..even starring at the wall. N i couldn't stop thinking about a million things at once. The next day out of no where it happened again.....idk...scared the **** out of me. n i was twitchin like crazy


----------



## skyreep1 (Jan 30, 2008)

this a phenomena commonly experienced, even by non tokers, many people consider this meditation and a lot of people can go into this trance by themselve, but dont worry nuthing id wrong with you,  sometimes i sit in a boat and force myself into a dazed trance, but dont get paranoid, if you start to feel wierd, TOKE UP itll just knock you into another trance  dont worry about it man your fine


----------



## catchabuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't promise anything, but it sounds to me like you maybe experiencing anxity/panic attacks. They make you feel like you are not yourself, you can see people talking, but nothing comes out their mouth and your heart will race like crazy. Be Careful.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

I also think he may be experiencing anxiety or something of that sort. I have smoked pot for many years and have never had reactions like that. I have also smoked pot laced with many different things and nothing like that. I think your mood when you smoke affects the high that you will have. Like if I smoke and I am worried about something, being high intensifies the effect and I really get worried about it. Just my thoughts. I wouldn't be too worried about it though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## White Widow (May 27, 2008)

ADD (attention deficit disorder) & Subtle epileptic seizure. My brother has the same and he says that smoking pot helps him not experience these "Attacks" is what he calls them. He has been diagnosed for over 4 years and is about your age (17). He has only more recently been smoking pot and he tells me that it's pretty much the only thing with out hallucinating that helps. He says when he smokes pot regularly that he does not get these "Attacks". He has been smoking for no more then 6 months now and he swears that pot takes care of maybe 5 of his symptoms were as he would have to take allot of pharmaceutical medication to take care of that otherwise. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## warzone (May 31, 2008)

i used to get that same **** back in the day when i first started. id say something then right after forget what i said and what they said. it was just me building up my tolerance i guess since it hasnt happend in a few years. as for the constantly thinking and **** i do that on the regular basis so i wouldnt even notice that. but i thought it was kinda kool when it was happening gave me time to think and focus i actually figuered out alot of **** while i was like that like how to make layouts and websites jhahahahahahaha. irony


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats you got high! isn't that what happens when you get high? you feel high, you think crazy stuff, get paranoid, and sometimes think oh no i smoked to much. i think what you decribed is normal. it effects everyone different so its hard to say. If i were you i'd just enjoy it. just roll with what ever you feel open your mind to the experience and embrace it. makes for a good ride. hope this helps. good luck


----------

